# Must Watch Lucha Libre Matches?



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Roughly how many do you want for starters? I could list dozens and still not be done.


----------



## ChainGangRed (Jun 17, 2005)

Haha, I don't really care, just mostly looking for a lot of matches that are considered classics.


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

All of them. Please?


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

- 16 Man Cibernetico - CMLL - 18/4/97
- El Hijo Del Santo & Octagon vs Love Machine & Eddy Guerrero - AAA - 6/11/94 
- Psicosis vs Rey Mysterio Jr - AAA - 22/9/95 
- El Hijo Del Santo vs ***** Casas vs El Dandy - CMLL - 6/12/95
- Rey Mysterio Jr vs Juventud Guerrera - AAA - 21/4/95 
- Pegasus Kid vs Villano III - UWA - 26/1/92 
- El Hijo Del Santo vs Psicosis - AAA - 3/5/95 
- Rey Mysterio Jr vs Juventud Guerrera - AAA - 16/5/95 
- El Hijo del Santo, Octagon & Rey Mysterio Jr vs Fuerza Guerrera, Psicosis & Blue Panther - AAA - 16/3/95 
- El Hijo Del Santo vs ***** Casas - CMLL - 19/9/97


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

WOOLCOCK said:


> Dandy vs ***** Casas 1992 (the trios leading into this are insane as well), Panther vs Atlantis 1991 (best Lucha matwork ever in my humble opinion, on youtube), Dandy vs Llanes 1994 (close to being the best pure grappling match in Lucha), El Satanico vs Gran Cochisse 1984, Santo vs Casas 87, 95, 97, Santo vs Brazo Del Oro 1991, Trio Fantasia vs Thundercats 1991 (on youtube), Panther vs Atlantis 1997, Santo vs Panther 2000 (2 matches), Atlantis vs Villano III 2000 (mask vs mask), Fuerza Guerrera vs Octagon 1991, Felino vs Ciclon Ramirez 1993, Damiancito El Guerrero vs Cicloncito Ramirez 1997 (and their close to being better trios match from October 1997):
> 
> All essential Lucha viewing.


.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> - El Hijo Del Santo vs ***** Casas - CMLL - 19/9/97
> - El Hijo Del Santo vs ***** Casas vs El Dandy - CMLL - 6/12/95


*are the two best Lucha matches I've ever seen and probably ever will see. *


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll start with ten. I want to give you some various stuff from different wrestlers so you can pick and chose who you like and stuff. You'll probably not like some of this stuff straight away (if you ever like it), but what the shit. I'll only list matches available on the web and give linkys.

El Hijo del Santo v ***** Casas (WWA 7/18/87)
Santo's my got-to guy for people who want to get into lucha, and he's got more than one way to work a match - this is his tecnico (babyface) hair/mask match against his best opponent. These two have a top ten chemistry ever and this might not be their best match. I thin this took place in America, but it's 1000% lucha libre. I forgot to mention ***** Casas is a sort-of dark horse pick for greatest wrestler ever.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x102lf_hijo-del-santo-vs-*****-casas-7-18_sport


Bracito de Oro/Cicloncito Ramirez/Magica Magica v Damiancito el Guerrero/Fierito/Pierrothito (CMLL 3/10/97)
You need some minis. Everyone needs some minis. This is one of the greatest wrestling matches of all time, bar none. Lucha or not.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x98h0m_bracito-cicloncito-magica-vs-damian_sport
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x98hjg_bracito-cicloncito-magica-damiancit_sport

El Dandy v ***** Navarro (IWRG 11/18/01)
Mat-based match and not many people do mat-based matches better than these two. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WINhp1agEBQ&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLA0A2CD66F90EEA12



smitlick said:


> - Psicosis vs Rey Mysterio Jr - AAA - 22/9/95
> - El Hijo del Santo, Octagon & Rey Mysterio Jr vs Fuerza Guerrera, Psicosis & Blue Panther - AAA - 16/3/95


Definitely watch these. I don't care what anyone says - AAA had some totally great shit in the early-mid 90s. IDK if Rey/Psicosis holds up, but when I was first watching lucha that was one of the few matches that stuck out to me. The tag rules and isn't even the best AAA tag of 1995.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICWTo_0fpC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45xoYAB8pls

El Satanico v Gran Cochisse (EMLL 9/14/84) - Hair match
Meet el Satanico.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpHDi_A6CWk

Atlantis v Villano III (CMLL 3/17/00) - Mask match
The main event of the first ever CMLL PPV. There are grown men crying in the audience after this is finished. In my opinion this is probably the best wrestling match to happen anywhere from 1998 to 2012.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqxw62_atlantis-vs-villano-iii-cmll_sport

Blue Panther v Atlantis (CMLL 12/5/97)
Their 1991 match is one of the greatest matches in wrestling history. This isn't, but it's really great as well. I don't think someone should all the best stuff before everything else.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRM9BH1jNgw

Blue Panther v Super Astro (AAA 9/10/92)
More Blue Panther! Astro is awesome and kinda pudgy! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQCxipFajHs



Cactus who quoted WOOLCOCK said:


> Felino vs Ciclon Ramirez 1993


(Mask match, 7/9/93)
Aaaaand that.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMlh-fa0MxM


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I gotta admit I never really watched Lucha Libre wrestling (except for notable matches here and there), but strangely, I'm a huge fan of the style and I respect the hell out of masks and what they represent.

Now, I'd like to take a ride through their history once, but I simply have no that kind of free time, so I'd just like to see few 2008+ notable links thrown in this this thread. ***** Casas and Villano preferably.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

The probably most important match in lucha libre history is Atlantis vs Villano III mask vs mask match from 2000.

And this is pretty good match as well:


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

The Atlantis/Villano 3 mask match is my MOTY and possibly my MOTD. Just an amazing match overall.

Any of the CMLL Cibernetico's are well worth a look. The first two were amazing and some of the recent ones were very good too. There was a high flyer's one with Stuka and Flash that I loved.

Angel Azteca vs El Dandy 6/1/90 is a real classic.

Mistico vs. Ultimo Guerrero, CMLL 2/25/05 - There is also a Mistico/Perro Aguayo Jr match from this year that is seriously great too.

Technically it's lucha, so I'm going to drop the XL vs Kaiser match from Chile's XNWA promotion. 

12/6/1996 (Hair vs Hair vs Mask 3 Way) El Dandy vs ***** Casas vs El Hijo Del Santo

I also remembered liking the Rayo de Jalisco/Cien Caras mask match.

All of the CMLL PPV's they did in 2000/2001 are worth a look.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll try to keep away from ones already mentioned.

LA Park vs La Parka - Triplemania 18
Mari Apache vs Fabi Apache - Triplemania 16
El Satanico vs El Dandy - EMLL - 10-26-90
***** Casas vs Mistico - Hair vs Mask - CMLL 76 Anniversario
LA Park vs Dr. Wagner Jr. - CMLL 75 Anniversario

I could keep going.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Holy shit at Panther/Atlantis 1997 finally being upped to youtube. I remember you giving me the MU link *Yeah* and then realising I may never see it again when MU went to shits. Definitely not as good as the 1991 encounter but its still outstanding, probably the Great American Bash Eddie/Rey match compared to their 1991 match which is the Halloweeen Havoc/6/23 Smackdown match.

For more recent Lucha, you can't get much better than the Panther/Casas feud from this year. Haven't seen the trios matches but the Lightning match in January and the Hair vs Hair match in March were both outstanding and MOTYCs. Terry vs Chico Che in January produced two really brilliant bloody brawls with the Hair match possibly being Terry's best singles match, with only that Multifaceto match from 07 or 08 (there are two) possibly being better. Santo/Villano vs Angel Blanco/Solitario TXT 2/25 is my Lucha MOTY and would be a top 3 match at worst for 2012 (may just have Cena/Lesnar above it). Casas/La Sombra from February is a lower end MOTYC compared to the Santo tag, Terry/Che brawls and Panther/Casas feud, but its a really well worked title match with a very engaging veteran vs young athlete story.

Trio Fantasia vs Thundercats 1991 is an outstanding Lucha brawl, blood everywhere, some incredible punches and bumps and the crowd losing their shit for everything:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNwsIirQpew

MS-1 vs Sangre Chicana 1983. Total bloodbath, think Andy3000 said it was like human cock-fighting and honestly that's as good a description as I can think of. Fans of the Memphis and Mid South mid 80s brawls will love this, honestly as good as the best Lawler, Mantel, Dundee, Sawyer and Duggan brawls.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zidIDa2LpXA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTC4zVryIUY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZDtc5ergRo&feature=relmfu

Blue Panther vs El Hijo Del Santo, Monterrey 4/9/00. Essence of Lucha here, fabulous matwork, hot crowd, insane dives, briliant pacing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ubr6uMqTYGg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-ja9bpAELo&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XTUVyaI-sw&feature=relmfu

Honestly though *Yeah1993* has a great introductory list. Should give you a sampling of the variety to be had in Lucha and allow you to see if you enjoy the style as a whole (e.g Lucha title matches, hair vs hair brawls, insane trios matches) or if certain styles impress you more than others. If you can make it through that list and find some favourites, then I'd say the above matches again represent the diversity Lucha brings to the table, and they're some of the best Lucha matches in history.

BTW if anyone out there can find a link to Damiancito/Cicloncito from January 1997 that would be incredible. Its something that should be watched by everyone but the only available link I had (sendspace) no longer works, and MU crashing likely lost a few more possible links. I prayed whoever uploaded the October trios encounter would up the singles match as well, but alas not yet


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Damiancito/Cicloncito isn't on the web any more? Shiiiiit I hope I kept the file.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Not anywhere I can find, e.g youtube, dailymotion, here and any other usual link sites. Maybe one of the DVDVR/WKO folk saved a link somewhere, but everything I've tried has come up empty handed.

So glad I watched when I had the chance. Not to sound cliche but it is one of those matches that having seen I can now say I'd be gutted if I'd never bothered to watch it and then lost the link forever.


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

***** Casas/El Dandy/Hector Garza vs. El Hijo del Santo/Scorpio Jr./Bestia Salvaje [CMLL 11/29/96] is another match that I remember being great, but it seems to have been taken off youtube .


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Best lucha match so far this year.






Close second. This one sold me on Rush.


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

More!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

777 said:


> Best lucha match so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two best lucha libre matches of 2012. Seen the Panther/Casas, about to watch Rush/Terrible. (downloading the Anniversario show right now)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah1993 said:


> Damiancito/Cicloncito isn't on the web any more? Shiiiiit I hope I kept the file.


*It's no longer on my HD. I must have deleted the file :|

:downing*


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Guessing you've seen the match then Seabs? Please don't tell me you had the match on your HD but never got around to watching it 

I'm sure there's a link around somewhere, wonder if that slamabamajam guy has anything. Pretty sure he's one of the more reliable guys for Lucha on the net.


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

Rudoreels follows the IVP business model (download options) only with a more lucha libre focus obviously. You guys have any lists or anything? We love our lists right? Only one I can find is the 90s DVDVR vote which didn't even have Panther/Atlantis match on it.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

I have a link for the Damiancito/Ciclocnito Match if any of you want to see it, fortunately i keept the file in my Laptop and Uploaded it recently to Sendspace, The older link was deleted probably in the Carnage of the servers.

Edit: The file was deleted again, if someone want the match i can uploaded it another time


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That would be awesome if you could do that sometime *asdf0501*, its one of the greatest matches of all time and is definitely something I could see appealing to lucha noobs more than your Panther/Atlantis or Dandy/Casas matches which only get better the more Lucha you watch and the more you understand about how to master the style.

That DVDVR best of the 90s list is pretty shocking going off of memory, not sure if it was because so many of the better matches from the decade didn't become more accessible until after it was released, or whether the people behind it have far different tastes in Lucha than most: because so many amazing matches didn't make the cut whilst the likes of that When Worlds Collide tag did.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

i will uploaded it tomorrow when i get access again at my laptop


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *It's no longer on my HD. I must have deleted the file :|
> 
> :downing*


Checked yesterday - I still have the file. :hb


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*RACE!

Yeah I watched it and yes it is indeed awesome.*


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

http://www.sendspace.com/file/pqr0ve

So, finally here is the match


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

^ Everyone get on that match. At worst its likely a top 5 match for Lucha, and its far more fast paced than some of your classic Lucha which can put people off. Marvellous chain wrestling, pacing is super throughout and they really manage to create a sense of parity between both men in a far better way than a lot of Indy matches today try to.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Watched that Casas/Panther match, and I'm impressed, I want MOAR of their newer stuff.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

There's a 10 minute 'lightning' match on youtube from January, pretty much just a teaser of what they could do without going too long compared to the Hair vs Hair match. Panther adds one of the most unique touches to an ankle lock I can ever recall seeing.

FWIW, that Hair vs Hair match is pretty much the opposite of what you associate a good hair vs hair match to be. Usually its a bloody brawl that looks like its straight out of Memphis or Mid South, but I really dug how they took their feud of one upsmanship and placed into the biggest match of the feud and made it all about being bested by the other, but losing so much more than if it was just a regular match.

Casas/La Sombra from February is another classy Casas performance, this time in a title match.

Santo/Villano IV vs Solitario/Angel Blanco TXT 2/25 is still the Lucha MOTY imo. So much hate filled brawling, hot crowd, Santo and Villano being the most spectacular babyface asskickers, Solitario and Blanco being straight up ruthless rudos and a tremendous finish.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Some newer stuff. Post the first and just follow links for the rest.






Their first contest at Guerra de Titanes 2009.






The rematch.

Both are great. Look for Park trying to (I'm assuming) blade himself with his wrist bands.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

I'll copy what I had from the other lucha recommendation thread, not all of it is must see though but stuff I've enjoyed:



> *Just about any combination of Rey Jr, Psicosis & Juventud during the mid 90s AAA
> Chris Benoit vs. Villano III- UWA 92 I think
> Blue Panther vs Love Machine- AAA 92
> Black Terry/Cerebro ***** vs. Trauma I/Trauma II- IWRG 2010
> ...


----------



## Violent By Design (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't condone Benoit vs Villano III and Love vs Panther - found both to be very underwhelming matches.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I've never really liked Panther v Barr too much. Even when I first got into lucha and I loved every match I saw, that one never did THAT much for me and I still don't get it.


----------



## MF83 (Jan 21, 2012)

More!


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

MF83 said:


> More!


Sure.

How bout three from Mistico and Averno.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Man they had such fantastic chemistry together.


----------



## HerbUWF (Oct 21, 2012)

Ol' Blitzkinberg vs Juventud Guerrera, Spring Stampede 99 is one of the greatest matches of all time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Gx02jROHTY&feature=g-all-u
Someone just uploaded a Jerry Estrada v La Parka match to youtube and I cannot fathom how nutty it could be. I will have to watch it really, really soon.


----------

